
Experimenting with universal basic income - eplanit
https://www.virgin.com/richard-branson/experimenting-universal-basic-income
======
quickthrower2
560Eur/month is a very "basic" income indeed. Where I live that might cover
you rent if you have a bunk in a share house nowhere near a city. It's as good
as no money if you have a family to care for. Of course it's a nice addition
if you have a job, but without a job it's as good as nothing.

